# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Κατασκευή ενισχυτή MW 500Watt.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ξεκίνησα μια κατασκευή ενισχυτή για τα MW πριν λίγες μέρες.Μέχρι τώρα έχω τελειώσει την πλακέτα με τα υλικά της και θα προχωράω σιγά-σιγά.Το σχέδιο το είχε παρουσιάσει ο κ.Ηρακλής    http://anodos.freeforums.org/linear-...-pep-t829.html   Ο ενισχυτής φοράει 12 mosfet IRFP360 και από ότι λένε όσοι τον έχουν φτιάξει δουλεύει πολύ καλά.Όλα αυτά βέβαια πάντα σε πειραματικό στάδιο και πάντα δοκιμές σε τεχνητό φορτίο.

----------

IRF (14-10-16), 

liat (24-09-16), 

Nightkeeper (24-09-16), 

sakisr (13-10-16), 

SeAfasia (24-09-16)

----------


## p.gabr

> .Όλα αυτά βέβαια πάντα σε πειραματικό στάδιο και πάντα δοκιμές σε τεχνητό φορτίο.



Καλή επιτυχία Νίκο και  εύχομαι να χει πολλές τρυπες το φορτίο

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλή επιτυχία Νίκο και  εύχομαι να χει πολλές τρυπες το φορτίο



Καλημέρα σε όλους,Παναγιώτη το φορτίο που έχω είναι μακρύ και πολύ λεπτό έχει καλή ψύξη,τι εννοείς να έχει τρύπες,για να πετάω μέσα τα καμμένα mosfet;

----------


## p.gabr

Αχ τι να σε κάνω,φαντασία μηδέν. Να χει τρύπες να ξεφεύγει κατι, για να σε ακούμε

----------


## Marc

Ωραία η πλακέτα  του Φώτη!!
Επίσης τη δίοδο του LM7805 τη γειώνεις πάνω στη πλακέτα?

----------


## geronimo

Aν έχει και το φορτίο έξω στην αυλή, όλο κάποιο watt θα "ξεφύγει".Καλή επιτυχία Νίκο.
Υ.Γ.Και εγώ έχω ένα φορτίο, και το έχω ψηλά για να ψύχεται.........

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Ωραία η πλακέτα  του Φώτη!!
> Επίσης τη δίοδο του LM7805 τη γειώνεις πάνω στη πλακέτα?



Μάκη ναι η δίοδος γειώνεται πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά θα είναι κολλημένη δίπλα στα mosfet για να μειώνει το ρεύμα πόλωσης των Mosfet όταν θα ζεσταίνεται η ψήκτρα.

----------


## lepouras

> Υ.Γ.Και εγώ έχω ένα φορτίο, και το έχω ψηλά για να ψύχεται.........



να υποθέσω κάπου στην ταράτσα για να την χτυπάει ο αέρας και να ψύχεται καλύτερα έτσι?   :Lol:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ο ενισχυτής προχωράει σιγά σιγά.Έτοιμο το τροφοδοτικό.Τάσεις DC χωρίς φορτίο 70V-85V-100V-115V-130V DC. Ρεύμα 22Α.Δεν το έκανα σε κουτί αρχικά για να μπορώ να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου ποιο εύκολα.Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα γίνει και με την πλακέτα του Linear με τις ψύκτρες.

----------

p.gabr (13-10-16), 

sakisr (13-10-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Νίκο ωραία και καθαρή δουλειά μπράβο φίλε το'χεις....Καλές δοκιμές!!Άνετα θα έρθεις εδώ κάτω... :Biggrin:

----------


## sakisr

Φιλε Νικο, αντε με το καλο καλες δοκιμες!

ΥΓ.....Εκεινο το καφε ακομα ερχομαι να τον πιουμε...μ'εχει φαει η δουλεια!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα.Να ρωτήσω, ασφάλειες στα 100V DC πάνω από 8Α τι υπάρχει και εάν δεν υπάρχουν τι μπορούμε να βάλουμε;

----------


## lepouras

Γυάλινη. την κλασική.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Γυάλινη. την κλασική.



Γυάλινη η κλασική είναι όμως για 250V AC.

----------


## lepouras

και που προβληματίζεσαι?

----------


## SeAfasia

> και που προβληματίζεσαι?



τα αμπερ να δεις..

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> και που προβληματίζεσαι?



Γιάννη ψάχνω να βρω ποιο είναι το ποιο σωστό αυτές ας πούμε δεν θα είναι ποιο εντάξει; 
http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/L...PcGLXWd%2fo%3d

----------


## lepouras

αυτές που δείχνεις δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από τις ασφάλειες του αυτοκινήτου και είναι και η μικρές μάλιστα όχι οι κλασικές. οι γυάλινες μια χαρά σου κάνουν την δουλειά σου. η τάση που γράφουν είναι το μέγιστο που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να μην κάνει υπερπήδηση η τάση κατά την διακοπή(τόξο). από εκεί και πέρα σου κάνουν και για συνεχές. συνήθως είναι λίγο χαμηλότερες στο συνεχές (πχ 250ac ->200dc) οπότε για 100 που λες δεν έχεις θέμα.

----------


## JOUN

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι για συνεχες ειναι πολυ μικροτερη η αντοχη (στο 1/3) γιατι λογω της σταθερης πολικοτητας ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερο να διατηρηθει το τοξο που δημιουργηται την στιγμη της διακοπης.
Τουλαχιστον για διακοπτες αυτο ισχυει αλλα φανταζομαι οτι και για ασφαλειες ισχυουν οι ιδιες αρχες.

----------

FILMAN (17-10-16)

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο ενδεχομένως να έχεις δίκιο. στους διακόπτες το ξέρω ότι έχουν πολύ μικρότερη τάση συνεχούς αλλά στην γυάλινη που έχεις απόσταση σχεδόν 1,5 πόντους κενό μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να κρατηθεί τόξο σε τέτοια τάση (100 βολτ).
άντε βρε Φίλιππε πες μας και εσύ να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τελικά αν είναι έτσι ή όχι. σίγουρα θα έχεις κάποια λύση στο θέμα... :Smile:

----------


## JOUN

Η ταση που ειναι 100V δεν εχει σχεση..Δεν μιλαμε να δημιουργηθει υπερπηδηση μεταξυ δυο σημειων με διαφορα δυναμικου(οπως π.χ στο μπουζι) αλλα για το τοξο που δημιουργηται οταν ανοιγει ενα σημειο κυκλωματος που διαρρεεται απο  ρευμα αρκετων αμπερ..
Πως δημιουργηται σπινθηρας οταν ανοιγει διακοπτης σε κυκλωμα αυτοκινητου; αυτο..

----------


## p.gabr

Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια ασφάλεια 10Α/250V στα 100 βολτ και σε ακόμα μικρότερες 
Το ρευμα τήξεως είναι ίδιο ασχετα εάν είναι ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ είναι στα  30 βολτ η 500 , ενώ το ρευμα  για  ΑC η dc  ,λένε για  μια μικρη  διάφορα σε ποσοστό 80% της  λειτουργίας σε ΑC

Η μεγάλη διάφορα  DC H ΑC  ειναι στο φαινόμενο ARC (σπινθηρα) όταν και εφόσον κοπεί η ασφάλεια  . Ευκόλως εννοουμενο ότι εάν την κάψει ένα πχ επαγωγικο φορτίο  θα έχει μεγαλύτερο ARK από τι σε DC  Η γιαλυνη ασφάλεια η μεγάλη έχει τάση ασφάλειας σε ARC 600v 
Κάτι ακόμα   είχα παρατηρήσει οι  των 32 βολτ ηταν  πιο παχειές και πιο κοντό  το σύρμα της ασφάλειας, που κατέληγε στο κέλυφος με χοντρή ταινία

----------


## nestoras

Νίκο, τώρα που υπάρχουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά, μην ανησυχείς, μπορείς να βρεις τις ασφάλειες που θέλεις:

Παράδειγμα ασφάλειας.

Η ουσιαστική διαφορά είναι ότι αυτές οι ασφάλειες είναι πιο μακρυές (38mm έναντι των 20mm που είναι οι κλασσικές γυαλινες).

Όσον αφορά στις κλασσικές ασφάλειες (είτε αυτοματάκια είτε τήξεως) "δεν κάνουν" για DC τάσεις άνω των 50 Volt. Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές (αν θυμαμαι καλά η ABB) δίνει χαρακτηριστικά τόσο για AC όσο και για DC. Και μου είχε κανει εντυπωση ότι το κλασσικο αυτοματάκι έλεγε ότι η μεγιστη τάση λειτουργίας σε DC είναι περίπου 50Volts. Επίσης πρότειναν τη σύνδεση εν σειρά τριφασικών ασφαλειών (αυτές που είναι τριάδα μαζί) για να πετύχεις μεγαλύτερες τάσεις λειτουργίας σε DC.

----------

FILMAN (19-10-16)

----------


## JOUN

> Επίσης πρότειναν τη σύνδεση εν σειρά τριφασικών ασφαλειών (αυτές που είναι τριάδα μαζί) για να πετύχεις μεγαλύτερες τάσεις λειτουργίας σε DC.



Nαι και σε ρελε παιζει αυτο το κολπο:Σε σειρα οι επαφες για αντοχη σε περισσοτερη ταση,παραλληλα για περισσοτερο ρευμα(λογικο)

----------

FILMAN (19-10-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Γιώργο ενδεχομένως να έχεις δίκιο. στους διακόπτες το ξέρω ότι έχουν πολύ μικρότερη τάση συνεχούς αλλά στην γυάλινη που έχεις απόσταση σχεδόν 1,5 πόντους κενό μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να κρατηθεί τόξο σε τέτοια τάση (100 βολτ).
> άντε βρε Φίλιππε πες μας και εσύ να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τελικά αν είναι έτσι ή όχι. σίγουρα θα έχεις κάποια λύση στο θέμα...



Ε τί να πω εγώ, το διάκενο της καμμένης γυάλινης ασφάλειας είναι σίγουρα πολύ μικρότερο από 1.5 πόντο αφού εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν τα σύρματα... Αν θέλει ας βάλει ασφάλεια ονομαστικής τάσης 600V ή ας βάλει ασφάλεια για φωτοβολταϊκά που θα βρει για 900 ... 1000VDC. Βέβαια μπορεί να μη βρει για το ρεύμα που θέλει...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα τελικά έβαλα έναν κλασικό ασφαλειοαποζεύκτη  https://www.e-revma.gr/yliko-egkatas...8mm-32a-505564  με ασφάλεια 12Α ή 16Α https://www.e-revma.gr/yliko-egkatas...x38-16a-506954   Των φωτοβολταϊκών τα υλικά είναι πολύ ακριβά για αυτό και πήγα σε αυτήν την λύση.Ο πυροσβεστήρας είναι δίπλα στον πάγκο.  :Lol:  Οι σελίδες είναι ενδεικτικές που βρήκα στο δίκτυο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχωράει το Linear σιγά-σιγά.Ψύκτρες 30 Χ16cm.Οι πρώτες δοκιμές έγιναν για ρύθμιση του ρεύματος ηρεμίας.Όταν το έβαλα στην αρχή είχα τα καλώδια από τη πλακέτα στις ψύκτρες μακριά και δεν μπορούσα να ανεβάσω πάνω από 70mA.Από τα 70mA ανέβαινε απότομα το ρεύμα σε αρκετά αμπέρ και μύρισε η αντίστασή (R9) 10Ohm που είναι παράλληλα στο μετασχηματιστή εισόδου.  Μόλις τα κόντυνα το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε και έφτασα τα 200mA.Τώρα θα κοντύνουν κι άλλο όταν μπουν όλα στη τελική τους θέση.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και μερικές ακόμα.

----------


## MacGyver

Η φιλοσοφία στη δεύτερη, τρίτη και τέταρτη φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή.
Μπορείς να φέρεις ποιο κοντά τα ψυγεία όπως στην 5η και να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους με βίδες και η πλακέτα να μπει στην μέση, έχοντας αριστερά - δεξιά τα IRF .

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Η φιλοσοφία στη δεύτερη, τρίτη και τέταρτη φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή.
> Μπορείς να φέρεις ποιο κοντά τα ψυγεία όπως στην 5η και να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους με βίδες και η πλακέτα να μπει στην μέση, έχοντας αριστερά - δεξιά τα IRF .



Steve έτσι το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αλλά τα mosfet δεν είναι μονωμένα από τις ψύκτρες και δεν κάνει να τις ενώσω.Έτσι όπως είναι όρθιες βολεύει και για τετράγωνους ανεμιστήρες και τα καλώδια από την πλακέτα γίνονται πολύ κοντά.

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν είδα το σχέδιο, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να είναι "ζωντανές" οι "ψύκτρες".
Πέρα του ότι θα είναι κεραίες, θα είναι και επικίνδυνο, όσο και αν προσέξεις.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα αυτό είναι το σχέδιο.

----------

SeAfasia (15-12-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχωράει αργά και σταθερά.

----------

p.gabr (16-12-16), 

sakisr (10-11-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχώρησε αρκετά η κατασκευή του Linear είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο για δοκιμή (τεχνητό φορτίο).

----------

p.gabr (16-12-16)

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο ρε Νικο!Πολυ καλη κατασκευη!Αντε καλες δοκιμες τωρα.... :Wink:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα,αλλαγή στα mosfet μετά από μια πρώτη αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια λειτουργίας του linear.Έκανα τις συνδέσεις με τρία πλακετάκια 14cm x3.5cm,κάτω για τα drain μετά για τα gate και πάνω για τα source.Δεν πρόλαβα να το δοκιμάσω ακόμα έτσι όπως είναι τώρα.

----------

p.gabr (23-12-16), 

SeAfasia (22-12-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι το δοκίμασα και το linear δούλεψε άψογα.Έχει πάρα   πολύ καλή συμπεριφορά.Με 70V τάση 5Α ρεύμα και 2Watt οδήγηση έβγαλε   100Watt.Με 85V 8,5A και 4Watt έβγαλε 350Watt και με 95V 9,5A 4.5Watt   έβγαλε 450Watt.Είχα δυο τάσεις ακόμα αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα.Κλείνοντας τη   οδήγηση το ρεύμα μηδενίζει κατευθείαν.Τα αποτελέσματα μετά τις αλλαγές   πάρα πολύ καλά.Στάσιμα κύματα σχεδόν μηδενικά σε όλες τις  δοκιμές.Τελικά  οι λεπτομέρειες κάνουν την διαφορά στην RF.

----------

aris52 (23-12-16), 

MAKHS (09-05-17), 

p.gabr (23-12-16), 

PARKER (28-12-16)

----------


## genesis

Μπράβο Νίκο!
Καλά πατήματα!

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραίος Νίκο... :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλή επιτυχία Νίκο και  εύχομαι να χει πολλές τρυπες το φορτίο



 Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.Τελικά Παναγιώτη το μάτιαξες το φορτίο μου ξεχάστηκα και από τον ενθουσιασμό μου έδωσα παραπάνω οδήγηση και έβγαλε το μαγικό καπνό η αντίσταση του.(Diconex 17-0357 250Watt).  :Brick wall: Το φορτίο το μεγάλο όμως το μακρύ δεν αποκτάει εύκολα τρύπες και αντέχει και δεν παθαίνει τίποτα και ψύχεται και με φυσικό τρόπο στα 9 μέτρα ύψος. :Lol:

----------

CybEng (24-12-16), 

PARKER (28-12-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ένα antenna tuner T network λειτουργεί και κατά κάποιο τρόπο σαν φίλτρο αρμονικών.Θέλω να πω εκτός από την προσαρμογή των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων μειώνει καθόλου και τις αρμονικές που βγάζει ένα μηχάνημα;
tuner.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το πράγμα είναι υψιπερατό φίλτρο τρίτης τάξεως. Άρα τις αρμονικές (= υψηλότερες συχνότητες) θα τις αφήσει να περάσουν ακόμα πιο εύκολα από ότι την βασική συχνότητα.

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε Νικο καλό θα ήταν να μπει ένα low pass filter στην έξοδο του πομπού σου πριν τα συντονιστικά της κεραίας 
Τα κυλωματα   αυτα ευρείας ζώνης ενισχυτές δεν έχουν συντονισμένα στοιχεία και έτσι οι πολλαπλάσιες αρμονικές περνάνε αέρα ..  πχ η 3 μπορεί να είναι σε μια στάθμη -10db

18-1-2017 10-11-18 μμ.png
ενα φίλτρο που θα κόβει πάνω από τους 2μηζ  για εσένα, θα έχει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα 

18-1-2017 10-11-47 μμ.png

  πουλάνε και έτοιμα και έχουν αυτήν την μορφή 
FL1_160_XLg__44210.1399688210.1280.1280.jpg

Για να το φτιάξεις μόνος δεν το συνιστώ, γιατί κανονικά χρειάζεται όργανο για τον έλεγχο της προσαρμογής του στα 50 ωμ είσοδο- έξοδο στην ζώνη που δουλεύεις  Εαν δεν είναι σωστό  ναι μεν εσύ θα βλέπεις και θα συντονίζεις την κεραία σου στο ιδανικό 1:1 αλλά το κύκλωμά εξόδου (τα τρανζιστορ) να βλέπει 1.5 η και 3 swr

ΑΥΤΑ από έμενα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Παναγιώτη το έχω δει αυτό αλλά μου φαίνεται μικρό για το δικό μου μηχάνημα.Λέει για 300Watt CW.
http://www.communication-concepts.com/fl1-160/ 
Δεν μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε ένα  για ποιο μεγάλη ισχύ;Το κατάλαβα τι λες αλλά λέω να κάνουμε μια προσπάθειά.Ή ακόμη και εάν υπάρχει κανένα site που να πουλάει σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ για τις συχνότητές που θέλουμε.Που πρέπει να κόβει κανονικά πάνω από 2Mhz είναι καλά;

----------


## p.gabr

Καλημέρα Νίκο 
Λέω και καμιά κουβέντα παραπάνω γενικα γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζουν όλοι... και να συμπληρώσω ακόμα κάτι 

Όταν λέμε αρμονική με -10db της βασικής είναι το 1/10 της ισχύος, που φαινομενικά δεν φαίνεται τόσο τραγικό .
Αν όμως εσύ εκπέμπεις στους 1700 με 500W  τοτε η τρίτη αρμονική στους 5100 θα έχει ισχύ  50 βαττ ,  ίσως  εκει λόγω διάδοσης η αρμονική σου να πηγαίνει  πιο μακριά. 

Τώρα και το φίλτρο δεν είναι ανώδυνο μπορεί να έχει μια εξασθένηση μέχρι 0,5 db που στην ουσία δεν κερδίζεις εσύ  κάτι , πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει για όλα αυτά που είπαμε. 

Μπορείς να δεις για φίλτρα και να αναζητήσεις μέσα από τα βιβλία και τους ερασιτέχνες , φίλτρο  low pass για τα 160 m  Ένα τέτοιο μας κάνει 
Θα ρίξω και εγώ μια ματιά το βράδυ γιατί δεν έχω κάτι πρόχειρο τώρα.

----------


## PARKER

> ......
> Λέω και καμιά κουβέντα παραπάνω γενικα γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζουν όλοι...



Αυτός είναι ο Παναγιώτης κύριοι....
Διανομέας γνώσεων!!!!
Μπράβο ρε φίλε, είσαι κόσμημα για το φόρουμ και απίστευτη πηγή γνώσεων ....... :Smile:

----------

argizel (18-10-18), 

FILMAN (20-01-17)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα.Να ρωτήσω κάτι,για αυτό το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή που έχω φτιάξει.Έτσι όπως είναι το σχέδιο σε push-pull υπάρχει κάποια απόρριψη των πρώτων αρμονικών και εάν υπάρχει πόσο κάτω μπορεί να είναι από την κεντρική συχνότητα;

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα.Να ρωτήσω κάτι,για αυτό το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή που έχω φτιάξει.Έτσι όπως είναι το σχέδιο σε push-pull υπάρχει κάποια απόρριψη των πρώτων αρμονικών και εάν υπάρχει πόσο κάτω μπορεί να είναι από την κεντρική συχνότητα;



Τυπικά όλα τα Push-Pull έχουν απόρριψη (συμπίεση καλύτερα) της 2η αρμονικής (πρώτη είναι νοείται πάντα η φέρουσα)! Τώρα αυτό ισχύει σαφώς σε γραμμικές τάξεις πιό πολύ, αφού μη γραμμικές παράγουν παραμορφωτικά προϊόντα μεταξύ αυτών και πλούσιες αρμονικές δηλαδή! 
Σε γραμμικές τάξεις όμως μπορεί να υπάρξει συμπίεση της 2ης αρμονικής ακόμα και σε -40dbc ! Επίσης αν έχεις αναλυτή φάσματος και ρυθμίζεις την πόλωση παρακολουθώντας και την σύμπίεση της 2ης αρμονικής σε αυτό θα πετύχεις το μέγιστο γραμμινό σημείο εκεί που επιτυγχάνεται η μεγαλύτερη συμπίεση! Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι πας για τάξη Α' που δυστυχώς από την άλλη έχει και μικρή απόδοση, αλλά και μεγάλη ενίσχυση!

----------


## sakisr

> Αυτός είναι ο Παναγιώτης κύριοι....
> Διανομέας γνώσεων!!!!
> Μπράβο ρε φίλε, είσαι κόσμημα για το φόρουμ και απίστευτη πηγή γνώσεων .......



Το θεμα με τον Παναγιωτη ειναι οτι για να του βγαζουμε το καπελο τοσα χρονια παγωσαν τα κεφαλια μας....... :Biggrin: Δεν ειναι μονο πολυ εμπειρος αλλα ειναι γενναιοδωρος και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη τιμη για ολα τα μελη του φορουμ!

----------

argizel (18-10-18), 

FILMAN (07-02-17)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την αναγνώριση  

Για τον φίλο τον Γιώργο αξίζουν πιο πολλά 

Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο
ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΉΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΈΣΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΊΞΕΙ Ο ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια 
Έστω ότι η δεύτερη και η τρίτη αρμονική είναι ιδίου πλάτους,έστω και ότι η διάδοση είναι ακριβώς ίδια σε όλες τις συχνοτητες. Η δεύτερη και η τέταρτη αρμονική θα είναι πολύ χαμηλές σε ακτινοβολία. 
Ο λόγος είναι ότι εαν στην βασική συχνότητα η κεραία είναι λ/4 τοτε στην δεύτερη αρμονικη είναι λ/2 και στην τρίτη  3λ/4. Το Ζ της κεραίας στην δεύτερη αρμονική είναι πολύ υψηλό και η απόδοση σε αυτήν την συχνότητα είναι ελάχιστη,  στην τρίτη αρμονική το μηκος της κεραίας 3λ/4 είναιπολύ κοντα σε προσαρμογή

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα.Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το Παναγιώτη και τον Γιώργο.Το κακό είναι τελικά ότι μόνο με ένα πολύμετρο δεν μπορούμε να τα δούμε όλα αυτά στην πράξη.Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες.Γιώργο στο σχέδιο γράφει για 200mΑ το ρεύμα πόλωσης όλων των mosfet και όταν ζεσταθεί και κόψουμε την οδήγηση να φτάνει μέχρι το 1Α μέγιστό και γρήγορα να πέφτει πάλι στα 200mA.Εαν το ρυθμίσουμε στα 60-70mA ποια η διαφορά στην λειτουργία του κυκλώματός,θα αλλάξει κάτι στην συμπίεση της δεύτερης αρμονικής,αλλάζει κάτι άλλο;Παναγιώτη δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου αυτό που λες.

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την αναγνώριση  
> 
> Για τον φίλο τον Γιώργο αξίζουν πιο πολλά 
> 
> Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο
> ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΉΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΈΣΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΊΞΕΙ Ο ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια 
> Έστω ότι η δεύτερη και η τρίτη αρμονική είναι ιδίου πλάτους,έστω και ότι η διάδοση είναι ακριβώς ίδια σε όλες τις συχνοτητες. Η δεύτερη και η τέταρτη αρμονική θα είναι πολύ χαμηλές σε ακτινοβολία. 
> Ο λόγος είναι ότι εαν στην βασική συχνότητα η κεραία είναι λ/4 τοτε στην δεύτερη αρμονικη είναι λ/2 και στην τρίτη  3λ/4. Το Ζ της κεραίας στην δεύτερη αρμονική είναι πολύ υψηλό και η απόδοση σε αυτήν την συχνότητα είναι ελάχιστη,  στην τρίτη αρμονική το μηκος της κεραίας 3λ/4 είναιπολύ κοντα σε προσαρμογή



Παναγιώτη εγώ προϋποθέτω την ύπαρξη φίλτρου τελικά στην έξοδο για οτιδήποτε θα συνδεθεί εκτός εργαστηριακού φορτίου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα.Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το Παναγιώτη και τον Γιώργο.Το κακό είναι τελικά ότι μόνο με ένα πολύμετρο δεν μπορούμε να τα δούμε όλα αυτά στην πράξη.Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες.Γιώργο στο σχέδιο γράφει* για 200mΑ το ρεύμα πόλωσης όλων των mosfet και όταν ζεσταθεί και κόψουμε την οδήγηση να φτάνει μέχρι το 1Α μέγιστό και γρήγορα να πέφτει πάλι στα 200mA.*Εαν το ρυθμίσουμε στα 60-70mA ποια η διαφορά στην λειτουργία του κυκλώματός,θα αλλάξει κάτι στην συμπίεση της δεύτερης αρμονικής,αλλάζει κάτι άλλο;Παναγιώτη δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου αυτό που λες.



Αυτό δυστυχώς είναι φαινόμενο των ΦΕΤ που έχει το σχέδιο αυτό! Στα 70mA κρύο? Δεν θα είσαι σε γραμμική περιοχή, αν και όταν θα ζεσταθούν θα ανέβει αυτό αρκετά, αλλά όχι ικανοποιητικά! Βρες το σημείο που όπως λέει στο σχέδιο επιστρέφει γρήγορα στο αρχικό ρεύμα όταν κόψεις οδήγηση! Δεν είναι απαραίτητα ρητά σταα 200! Μπορεί να είναι 160 ή και 250!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αυτό δυστυχώς είναι φαινόμενο των ΦΕΤ που έχει το σχέδιο αυτό! Στα 70mA κρύο? Δεν θα είσαι σε γραμμική περιοχή, αν και όταν θα ζεσταθούν θα ανέβει αυτό αρκετά, αλλά όχι ικανοποιητικά! Βρες το σημείο που όπως λέει στο σχέδιο επιστρέφει γρήγορα στο αρχικό ρεύμα όταν κόψεις οδήγηση! Δεν είναι απαραίτητα ρητά σταα 200! Μπορεί να είναι 160 ή και 250!



Ναι κρύο είναι στα 70mA.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ξεκίνησα μια ανακατασκευή του linear 500Watt.Η νέα διάταξη θα είναι με τις ψύκτρες την μια δίπλα στην άλλη και την πλακέτα από επάνω.Τα mosfet θα είναι μονωμένα με kapton.To source θα πηγαίνει με την αντίσταση 0,18οhm κατευθείαν στην κεντρική πλακέτα ενώ το gate και drain θα ενωθούν σε δυο φαρδιές πλακέτες 2cm x 20cm και μετά στην κεντρική πλακέτα.Ανεμιστήρα θα βάλω έναν σωληνωτό να πιάσει όλη την ψύκτρα,ελπίζω να φτάνει ο αέρας.

----------

SeAfasia (18-10-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ξεκίνησα μια ανακατασκευή του linear 500Watt.Η νέα διάταξη θα είναι με τις ψύκτρες την μια δίπλα στην άλλη και την πλακέτα από επάνω.Τα mosfet θα είναι μονωμένα με kapton.To source θα πηγαίνει με την αντίσταση 0,18οhm κατευθείαν στην κεντρική πλακέτα ενώ το gate και drain θα ενωθούν σε δυο φαρδιές πλακέτες 2cm x 20cm και μετά στην κεντρική πλακέτα.Ανεμιστήρα θα βάλω έναν σωληνωτό να πιάσει όλη την ψύκτρα,ελπίζω να φτάνει ο αέρας.



καλησπέρα. Νομίζω οτι τα φετ δεν θα έχουν την πιο σωστή τοποθέτηση. Τα 4 στην άκρη θα έχουν μικρότερη θερμότητα απο τα υπόλοιπα, δεν θα κατανέμεται ισομερώς η θερμότητα στην ψύκτρα. οι φερρίτες φαντάζομαι δεν ακουμπάνε στον χαλκό της πλακέτας. αν ακουμπάνε βάλε μονωτικό απο κάτω. Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> καλησπέρα. Νομίζω οτι τα φετ δεν θα έχουν την πιο σωστή τοποθέτηση. Τα 4 στην άκρη θα έχουν μικρότερη θερμότητα απο τα υπόλοιπα, δεν θα κατανέμεται ισομερώς η θερμότητα στην ψύκτρα. οι φερρίτες φαντάζομαι δεν ακουμπάνε στον χαλκό της πλακέτας. αν ακουμπάνε βάλε μονωτικό απο κάτω. Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια!



Παναγιώτη για ποια τέσσερα mosfet λες;Μπορεί να δοκιμάσω αργότερα και τετράγωνους ανεμιστήρες από κάτω από την ψύκτρα.Οι ψύκτρες είναι δυο και τα πτερύγια είναι στο μάκρος.Στη δεύτερη φώτο φαίνεται η γραμμή στην μέση.

----------


## SeAfasia

Γεία σου Νίκο με τις ωραίες γεμάτες σε "κιλά"κατασκευές σου...

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παναγιώτη για ποια τέσσερα mosfet λες;Μπορεί να δοκιμάσω αργότερα και τετράγωνους ανεμιστήρες από κάτω από την ψύκτρα.Οι ψύκτρες είναι δυο και τα πτερύγια είναι στο μάκρος.Στη δεύτερη φώτο φαίνεται η γραμμή στην μέση.



αυτά τα 4 εννοώ τα οποία έχουν περισσότερη ψύκτρα για να δώσουν την θερμότητά τους απο τα υπόλοιπα αν τοποθετηθούν έτσι.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ερώτηση για μονωτικά για τα mosfet;Όταν βάζουμε μονωτικά kapton αυτού του τύπου https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...c%2fM5Vilak3IJ 
χρειάζεται να βάζουμε θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα;
Πάντως σε όσους ενισχυτές ήχου έχω φτιάξει και έβαλα αυτά τα μονωτικά,δεν έχω βάλει σε κανέναν πάστα και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## itta-vitta

001.JPG002.JPG003.JPG

Νίκο, έχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε. Αυτό περιμένει ακόμη.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ένα antenna tuner T network λειτουργεί και κατά κάποιο τρόπο σαν φίλτρο αρμονικών.Θέλω να πω εκτός από την προσαρμογή των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων μειώνει καθόλου και τις αρμονικές που βγάζει ένα μηχάνημα;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68226



Να'το πιο πάνω

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχωράει σιγά σιγά ο ενισχυτής.Το μόνο που δοκίμασα μέχρι τώρα είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας,πήγε άνετα στα 250mA αλλά στα 60V τροφοδοσία.

----------

